# Carlisle anyone?



## rgt (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi...my family have planned a get together at a hotel in Wetherall which is 2 miles from either jcts 42 or 43 on the M6....as part of our plan when we bought our van was to avoid hotels we were going to go up and hopefully stay close....wondered if anybody new of a good spot...lots of the sites are not open until MArch and we are going last weekend of feb....appreciate any help.


----------



## 93716 (May 1, 2005)

*hi*

found this on a quick google

Orton Grange


----------

